# Finished Some Stuff



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I finally got around and finished some projects. First is a spalted pecan crotch IKE leftover. It has some really nice spalt patterns to it. Size is about 12" X 4". The other one is that twisted piece of mesquite that tried to remove my little finger last April hwell:. It's about 16" tall and 12" at the widest part. It sure was nice to make some chips! 
Keep those tools sharp...gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Twisted mesquite...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang, I can see how it could take a finger off, hand or even arm. I love them all. The colors on the bowl and the mesquite figure are outstanding. Glad to see you are back in business again. Beautiful work as usual. That mesquite figure would make me nervous to say the least.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

love them...that mesquite needs to come with a warning label


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW very nice. What finish did you use ? LL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow! That is some awesome work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SPECTACULAR !!!....as expected, Jim...

That twisted mesquite is a true 'Work of Art"..

beautiful stuff....beautiful stuff.....:cheers:


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

WOW!!!!
That mesquite is amazing, and that was a tough piece to cut.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim, if I had a bigger house with lots of room for "nick nacks" I would probably just have my paycheck direct deposited to your account. I don't think I have ever disliked anything you have ever made!

I've said it before and I'll say it again....YOU are an OUTSTANDING artist!

That Mesquite Twist looks like it's on fire! Awesome!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The second bowl is the one I was thinking about on that other post. That mesquite did come out nice. You needed to put something with it that would show its size


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome work Jim!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful pieces Jim. I love that mesquite figure. I'd be afraid to get close to that thing when it's spinning.

Do you recall if that is one of the chunks from Sanddollar. It looks like some of the pieces she brought down.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. That mesquite piece is definately a 'one of a kind'..lol. The finish is MinWax 209...wet sanding up to 1K grit and then buffed out with Minwax paste. I learned that old school stuff from Mr. Bill. The wood came via Sanddollar from San Antonio I think. gb


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

Absolutely *BEAUTIFUL*! 
And a little heartbreaking...... I certainly wish Cindy was here to see this! 
Hook - thanks for sending this post for me to see!


----------

